# Oto or Not: Difference between Otocinclus sp. and the Chinese Algae Eater



## Black Chromis (Aug 2, 2007)

Does anyone know the difference between the Otocinclus cat and the Chinese Algae Eater in their juvie stage?

The Oto grows to about 2" and is generally quite peaceful.
The CAE grows to 11" and is more aggressive, attaching itself to other fishes and sucking on them, making them more susceptible to disease.

However, when sold in the store, the Oto and CAE are often confused by store owners. How do you tell the difference when purchasing?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Ottos and CAEs look nothing alike, maybe you are thinking of and SAE and CAE or an SAE and a flying fox?


----------



## almostaskater62 (Jul 7, 2007)

otos are small with a stripe pretty much down their whole side, in my opinion they seem to move quite a bit less, and are smaller than most algae eaters in the stores it seems to me. they're brown and the stripe is black btw


----------



## Black Chromis (Aug 2, 2007)

I know that one variant of the CAE is practically unmarked, with no dark bar running down it's side. Maybe you're thinking of this one.

However, a different form of the CAE does have this brown bar, which makes it similar to the Otto. I'm trying to purchase some Otto's...and I don't want to get stuck w/ the notorious CAE.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Otto
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

CAE
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a suggestion. If the store owners don't know the difference between the two... find a new fish store. CAE are yellowish, Ottos are greyish (black stripe). Otto's are also much shorter. I have yet to see a 2" otto!


----------



## Black Chromis (Aug 2, 2007)

> If the store owners don't know the diff. between the 2, find a new store


haha nice! ok, so the main diff. is in the main body color.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I would have to say there are many other differences, like shape, fins, size.


----------



## Black Chromis (Aug 2, 2007)

any additional posts regarding differences (i.e. in shape, fins, size) are welcome. the more info, the better.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

CAE: Gyrinocheilus (Cyprinid, think carp, minnows)
Oto: Loricariidae (family of catfish)

CAE: larger
Oto: usually drastically smaller (think about the size of a neon tetra)

CAE: generally scaley looking
Oto: smoother

CAE: slightly sleeker, more torpedo shaped
Oto: rounder in the front, tapered tail (kinda looks like a tadpole with a wider tail)

CAE: mouth is in the bottom-front
Otto: mouth is on the bottom (you probably won't be able to see the mouth unless it is against the glass)

Believe me, you should be able to tell the difference.


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

The CAE I have seen are almost striped vertically or from the bottom to the top of the body. They are also typically longer and slimmer. Ottos are small but they look kind of stocky to me and with a slightly wider head. This is the case when they are young at least. They look very different and if you look online at some pictures you should be able to tell the difference pretty easily.

I had 8 ottos for a while and I loved them. They were pretty active little fish compared with most Algae eaters.


----------



## Chris267 (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know the difference between the Otocinclus cat and the Chinese Algae Eater in their juvie stage?




If you look at enough pics you will see they are very different, I'm amazed at a pet shop mistaking them  If it's a small algea eater you're looking for I've found clown plecos to be great little munchers! and they grow to about 8cm (3")


----------

